# RIP Riley May



## RileyMay (Aug 6, 2011)

:halogsd: Rest in peace my sweet little girl, Riley May. You will be forever loved and missed. Taking your pain away was one of the most hardest decisions I have ever had to make in my whole entire life. You were my sweet little girl who stayed by my side through out a lot of hardships in my life. I will miss the wag of your tail, your kisses, you constantly wanting to play fetch, your weird obsessions with leaves and sticks, following me around, and most of all you just being there when I needed a friend. 

RIP Riley May January 22, 2011-March 28, 2014. Forever grateful that you came into my life and blessed me, and taught me so much. You will forever be in my heart, loved and missed, and of course never forgotten.












P.S. I prefer to not go into details of what happened, as this is a personal and private matter...


----------



## Redrider469 (Jul 19, 2013)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## RileyMay (Aug 6, 2011)

Redrider469 said:


> So sorry for your loss.


Thanks...


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

RileyMay said:


> Thanks...



Oh no! I'm so sorry.  I wish you peace. These are hard days ahead.


----------



## RileyMay (Aug 6, 2011)

RocketDog said:


> Oh no! I'm so sorry.  I wish you peace. These are hard days ahead.


Putting her to sleep was one of the most hardest decisions I have ever had to make in my whole entire life. =/


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

So sorry to hear this I lost my Boxer in Nov and my BullMasstiff/APBT mix in 2010 my 3 pack is now a one pack.  My GSD is the last dog standing(and he has wobblers ). It never gets easy but it does get better with time.


----------



## robeangyalchen (Aug 11, 2013)

So sorry for your loss. R.I.P Riley May.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I'm very sorry for your loss :hugs: RIP Riley May


----------



## Angelina03 (Jan 9, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss. It's so devastating to have to make that decision. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

I am sorry for your loss  I am sure Riley May and Banjo are playing together again. Rest in Peace pretty girl...


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

I am SO very sorry for your loss.
I know EXACTLY how you are feeling. We had to put our 2 GSD girls down within 6 months of each other. My heart goes out to you.

Rest in peace Beautiful Girl!

Hugs,
Moms


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

Oh no! I'm soo sorry for your loss. Rest in peace sweet Riley May


----------



## JoeyG (Nov 17, 2013)

I'm sorry for your loss, RIP Riley..... I hope you find some comfort in the good memories you have.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

It is such a hard decision to make, but to release them from pain is ultimately showing so much love. I'm sorry to hear of your loss.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Destiny, I am so sorry. Rest Peacefully Riley May :halogsd:


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

She trusted you to do what was best for her and you did. I'm so sorry she's gone. I know you'll miss her terribly


----------



## glowingtoadfly (Feb 28, 2014)

So sorry to hear that!


----------



## K9POPPY (Mar 6, 2014)

Oh, so very sorry for your loss, what a beauty. Bob


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Hugs to you Destiny.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

So sorry...its such a hard thing to loose them


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

Gads, she was so young! It never gets any easier. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

I am sorry for your loss. 
sheilah


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

I am so sorry, she had a good life. She looked so happy in the agility video.


----------



## Mister C (Jan 14, 2014)

Sorry for your loss. It's always so hard to lose the ones you love.


----------



## Jakesworld (Mar 4, 2014)

I'm so sorry for your loss. It's never easy to let the ones you love go. But I hope knowing that she was loved (some dogs will never feel love) and blessed with a good home eases your pain, if only a little. She was beautiful girl.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

I'm so sorry. She was beautiful.


----------



## Brando & Julietta's Dad (Dec 14, 2013)

So Sorry to hear about your loss of beautiful Riley May. She looks like a very sweet girl. Its never easy to say goodbye. RIP sweet Riley May..


----------



## blehmannwa (Jan 11, 2011)

I am sorry to hear this. It is heartbreaking. I am sure that you made the right decision.


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

I am so sorry for your loss of Riley May. Peace to you and your family. Rest in peace sweetheart.


----------



## GSD2 (Jan 27, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss. RIP Riley May


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Very sorry.


----------



## Wetdog (May 23, 2001)

I'm sorry. She will be sorely missed I think.


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Absolutely devastating to hear about her passing.. I am so, so sorry for the loss of your beautiful, sweet girl... my heart goes out to you during this difficult time. 

Rest in peace, Riley May.


----------



## anonymouse71 (Aug 7, 2013)

So sorry for the loss of your beautiful girl. My heart goes out to you.


----------



## Hunter4628 (Mar 24, 2014)

so sorry for your lost. She was a precious looking girl.


----------



## RileyMay (Aug 6, 2011)

Thank you everyone who has sent their condolences. It means a lot...I am still horribly sad that she's gone and is no longer sleeping in the bed with me, following me around, kissing me, piling up her leaves and sticks, and just being here. It's awfully weird and heart breaking, and it's just horrible to look at her collar that's just laying there and that will never be used again...


The pain is sometimes unbearable at times when I think of her and what happened...Anyways, thanks again for all of the condolences...


----------



## wildwolf60 (Apr 13, 2001)

So sorry for your loss....I know how hard it is. We all love our babies, and miss them terribly. She is now at peace and not suffering anymore...


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Destiny I am so sorry to har of your loss of your pretty sweet girl. Run free Riley Mae run free.


----------



## RileyMay (Aug 6, 2011)

Thank you.


----------



## LeoRose (Jan 10, 2013)

I'm so sorry. It's always the hardest decision to have to make.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Jan 2, 2011)

My Holly has not even been gone 2 months. She had just turned 3.......... I still call her name sometimes or expect her to be waiting at the door for me. Miss sharing the bed with her. I have good and bad days. Its devastating.
My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## RileyMay (Aug 6, 2011)

Thank you. 

I am also so sorry to hear about Holly.


----------



## FrankieC (Aug 15, 2012)

Very sorry to hear this  What a beautiful girl. RIP Riley May


----------



## RileyMay (Aug 6, 2011)

FrankieC said:


> Very sorry to hear this  What a beautiful girl. RIP Riley May



Thank you.


----------

